# New Sammy? Snm017k1 'ninja'?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Am I the last to know or is this a new LimEd (500pcs) Sammy in SS?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Picture Jon?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry I didnt get one... its on the bay - i'll rob the pic from the listing in a bit...


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Robbed for you:

SNM015 = BLACK DIAL = Limited Edition 500 pcs. in Thailand

SNM017 = WHITE DIAL = Limited Edition 500 pcs. in Thailand


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Pix stolen from ebay - im sure the seller wont mind as it will increase sales...













Ahha I was beaten to it! lol. Cheers m8!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for teh pics guys!









Not for me though. Don't mind the hands but hate the stepped dial


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its allright, although it just looks like a franken job.....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Like the white dial variant very much indeed especially with the black framed hands - not sure about the stepped chapter ring either but many of the modern Seiko divers (my 200m perpetual calendar & the 40th anniversary divers amongst them) have this feature.

I could live with either of them - anyone got a Samurai (titanium or stainless steel) going cheap? If so please send me a pm


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Funny they chose to LimEd the SS ver... perhaps as the Ti sits in the Prospex range it cant be messed with...











pauluspaolo said:


> Like the white dial variant very much indeed especially with the black framed hands - not sure about the stepped chapter ring either but many of the modern Seiko divers (my 200m perpetual calendar & the 40th anniversary divers amongst them) have this feature.
> 
> I could live with either of them - anyone got a Samurai (titanium or stainless steel) going cheap? If so please send me a pm


Im not sure its white... it could be silver?









Paul - I think theres one in the sales section....


----------

